# Bullet info overload!



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Ughhhhhhh. My tiny brain just cant handle the world as it is now at times. With so much info just clicks away and so many products all so similar it overwhelms me. I guess I am more of a give me three options and ill pick one kinda guy. So as some of you know, I am getting into reloading and longer distance shooting. So what am I going to want to use for bullets and powder 308win.? I have read a lot and I am overloaded. Sirocco, Amax, Matchking, Bergers etc. Supersonic, Subsonic, Transonic, ....arghh. The list goes on an on. Help a fella out here. Thanks

Cheddar


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Usually the best bullet but not always is the longest skinny one that you can shoot. For a .308 a 165 grain one works quite well. Some say bullets that have a boat tail and a plastic tip work best and some don't like them. So pick one and try them, but it does depend on if you plan on hunting with it or just punching holes in paper.

For powders I used to use 49 grains IMR 4350 at just over 2700 fps in a .308 but if you like different powders then try them, that is the nice thing about reloading


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks critter

Cheddar


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

For longer distance bullets hands-down Nosler Accubond LR or Berger Hybrid's. If for long range AND hunting, Nosler Accubond LR.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It may be nice to try out a few bullets, I have several in 308 I would let you try if interested. Mine seems to like teh LRX 175 and the Accubond 180. Where are you located?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Riverton


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Most of the hype you read about bullets is just that... hype... written by marketing people. Most modern bullets are wonderfully accurate. Pick one with a good reputation and try it with a recommended powder and see how your gun likes it.
I have seen much greater improvements in accuracy by tailoring AOL and neck sizing for the specific gun.
A couple past discussions:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/29341-off-lands-3.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/29646-neck-full-length-resizing.html


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You'll want to check the twist rate in your barrel before trying the super heavy pills...

165-168 grains worked well in my SPS Tactical. My FIL's 308 shoots the 168 Amax very well. 

Common powders can be IMR 4064, Varget and TAC I believe - verify with a book obviously.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> PM sent


LOL, you have a dog lick you camera lens first?

-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks to everyone (esp Huge29) but in talking to my buddy, whom I will be shooting with, he is apparently sponsered by Berger or something to that affect and Berger sends him bullets monthly and he has some to give me to try. Some sort of OTM Juggernaught or something. Anyway, I think I will start there.

Cheddar


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I've shot 2 deer and a bear with Berger bullets.


----------

